
Bees are better at counting if they are penalised for their mistakes - jelliclesfarm
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2219321-bees-are-better-at-counting-if-they-are-penalised-for-their-mistakes/
======
Uhuhreally
that doesn't make it right. Be kind to the bees

